# Salary Trends by Job Title



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2007)

http://www.thinkenergygroup.com/think.nsf/...trends?OpenForm


----------



## Dleg (Jan 18, 2007)

Good link. I think I want to be a "technical director". !!!!


----------



## benbo (Jan 19, 2007)

This shows a civil engineer making more than a structural engineer. Either this survey is skewed or why would anyone take those structural exams?


----------



## udpolo15 (Jan 19, 2007)

Unless I am missing something, these numbers are meaningless without job descriptions.


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 19, 2007)

I think some STR engineers make less than other civil's such as PM's or task managers.

I know the bridge guys in my office make a little less than me, but I have to manage $10 million in budget, 12 subs, and 1400 plans sheets, and they only have to be responsible for maybe $1 Million, 1 sub, and about 45 plan sheets..

heck now that I look at it that way, I need to be making a LOT more than our bridge guys ... :BS:


----------

